# Finaly registered



## St Dracula (Apr 12, 2008)

been meaning to for a while. Some of you may know me GDfreak from the halloween forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you on board and what took so long? LOL


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome...


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

> Can you stake my heart?


Mmmmmmm. Stake. I love stake. Especially on the BBQ. Oh, wait...

Welcome, anyway.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hello St Dracula, velcome!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome...and hello


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

hello Sir Dracula, welcome!!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome....


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You'll have a great time here!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome SD...stick around for the fun!


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard St D. Glad to see you here as well.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. At least I can tell you have great taste in avatars.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the freakshow!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome drac


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello St Dracula and welcome to HauntForum!*


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome, glad to see you finally found us.


----------

